# Kurt got his foot stuck in my keyboard



## Ramps_V (May 25, 2021)

Hi all, My budgie (Kurt) was on my shoulder and he jumped on my keyboard. His nail/foot was stuck for about 2 seconds and he was able to free himself. I am not sure if he was in pain or scared but he yelled while he was trying to free himself. I checked out his little foot, everything looks normal, no cuts or blood. He is now in the flamingo position on his perch. Is there something I can do to prevent this from happening again?

Thanks!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

There are covers that you can get for keyboards that still allow you to work, try doing a search for keyboard covers/skins and see if you can find one for whatever sort of keyboard you have. Hope Kurt's foot feels better soon.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

Cody has given you excellent advice with regard to the keyboard cover. How is Kurt doing now?

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*


----------

